# The SPEEDMASTER 50mm f/0.95 III coming for the RF mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 23, 2019)

> Shoten will be announcing two new products ahead of CP+ this month for Canon’s RF and EF-M mounts.
> *New from Shoten:*
> 
> New *SPEEDMASTER 50mm f/0.95 III* lens for Sony E / Canon RF / Nikon Z mounts
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 23, 2019)

Is this the first native macro lens for the EF-M besides the 28mm/3.5?


----------



## Uneternal (Feb 24, 2019)

IDK but isn't Shoten just a (Japanese) producer of adapters? And why would they announce products from 2 different Chinese manufacturers?

Speedmaster is a sub-brand from manufacturer Zhong Yi. And 7Artisans is another Chinese manufacturer. I'm confused...

Otherwise really looking forward to this lens.
Last year in march, Mitakon already announced a 50mm 0.95 lens for EF, but it turned out to be vaporware.


----------



## Tom W (Feb 24, 2019)

Here's a review on that lens, in Sony mount....

https://northrup.photo/zhongyi-mitakon-50mm-f0-95-speedmaster-review/


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 24, 2019)

Uneternal said:


> IDK but isn't Shoten just a (Japanese) producer of adapters? And why would they announce products from 2 different Chinese manufacturers?
> 
> Speedmaster is a sub-brand from manufacturer Zhong Yi. And 7Artisans is another Chinese manufacturer. I'm confused...
> 
> ...



Shoten are a Japanese importer and distributor. Their portfolio includes the Zhong Yi Mitakon and 7Artisans lenses as well as the Techart and K&F concept adapters.

It's Shoten that showcased the prototype Zhong Yi Mitakon Speedmaster 50mm f/.095 in Canon EF mount last year at CP+2018, see for instance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968360025147273216 and https://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/eventreport/1109858.html.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 25, 2019)

I assume an MF lens for the RF mount.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 25, 2019)

Stuart said:


> I assume an MF lens for the RF mount.


I would imagine, at this early stage (in 3rd party manufacturing/reverse engineering) that it would have to be manual focus. I would imagine that all of the lenses this distributor resells are manual focus. (But I do not know with certainty.)


----------

